# > How to find any person "Email ID" that exist in database or not.?



## kool (Apr 5, 2012)

Guys,
7 years ago i was in friendship with a girl later we had breakup, now i just want to search her, she is not FB, ORKUT etc. I don't have her email address, contact no. nothing. How can i find any email id that exist or not? I know her birthday. Is it possible to find email id randomly. I know she must be on gmail or yahoo only. Her frnd told me this, but her frnd is not telling me her email id.

I mean if want to search this name: "<SNIPPED />" in email id 1st & 2nd name. Then how can i do that? Help me guys..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 5, 2012)

Ask her friend or look for a new girl.


----------

